# Turning hickory. Anybody????



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey lj members,

Just wondering if anybody seems to strugle like I do when it cones time to turn sone shagbark hickory on the lathe. When I'm turning on the side grain it cuts sweet. But as soon as go around to the end grain, to hollow out a bowl so ta say it just wants to rub rather than cut. I keep my turning chisels like a razor but this stuff is nuts. The beauty would be so worth it tho!! Please lj members ANYBODY?


> ?? What am I doing wrong


 What chisel should I use?
Damn u hickory!!! Lol!!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

An interesting problem, wish I could help but I have no experience with a lathe.


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

They make drum sticks out of Hickory!! Vic Firth, Pro Mark, and drum stick mfg's like that!!


----------

